# The Nuggets need to draft...



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dajuan Wagner if he is still there, which he probably won't be, I'm guessing Memphis will take him at #4. If they don't get Wagner, they could get Butler. But they need to avoid Dunleavy, and Wilcox. If they drafted Wilcox it would make no sense at all, they'd have Howard, McDyess and Wilcox. Dunleavy would be just like Ryan Bowen for Denver; a waste of roster space. Wagner would fit in well, it's just a question of whether he'll be there at #5.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

I think which direction the Nuggets go in the draft depends heavily on what they decide to do with Antonio McDyess. It's looking more and more like he'll be traded at some point, could be at the draft, could be at the deadline. If not, he likely walks for nothing at the end of the season.

If the Nuggets can get a deal together that will land them a good SG, PG or SF, they can perhaps go for a PF with the #5 pick (Butler, Gooden).

P.S. Ryan Bowen isn't exactly a waste of a roster space, he's pretty much the 10th man (or lower) off the bench and hustles his tail off each time he's on the floor. If some of the so-called superstars in this league had half the heart that Bowen does, they'd be unbeatable.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Nuggets*

I agree with you that their pick decides what they do with McDyess. By the way, I used Ryan Bowen for an example, because he is the only guy on the Nuggets that I thought would make a good example.


----------



## Mile High Maniac (Jun 15, 2002)

No worries. With as many useless players that have passed through Denver over the past several years, I just thought it was unfair to tag Ryan Bowen as one of them.


----------

